# Cyst!!



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi 

I did egg sharing in August and due to producing so many eggs I was advised to do FET at a later date because of the risk of OHSS. I went back for an appointment in September to see when we could start the FET treatment and they found a cyst (that was not there before treatment started) and said I could not start now as the meds could just feed the cyst. They put me on the pill for a month as that is meant to reduce a cyst in most circumstances. However (tmi alert) I have had discharge most of the month and some discomfort. 

Has anyone else had cysts and experienced this? I have les than a week of the pill left and I'm nervous about going back invade the cyst hasn't gone. I really just want to get started and definitely do not want it to have got bigger 😒


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if the discharge is that which you might expect when ovulating could be a good sign that cyst has gone. i had a cyst or follicle when they tried to down reg me for my last icsi, but it was gone by the next month. if you were at risk from ohss it can take a little while for your system to recover but it will get there. x


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you gold bunny 

It is not the kind that comes with ovulation unfortunately, it is brown in colour


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

in that case get advice you could have an infection.


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Will call my gp in the morning, thank you for your help xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I didn't mean that to worry you by the way, but it's better to check x


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

It's fine, I had just been putting it off but think it is better to see my gp then wait and pay to travel to my clinic for the same news. I would rather find out now if treatment can't go ahead instead of waiting and paying a fortune for it too.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree it's a good idea to get it checked, though often infection is accompanied by other symptoms (fever, awful smell, feeling sick). It may be worth them checking your cervix as sometimes erosion can cause brown/red discharge and the pill can also soften the cervix making you more prone. If it is that it is absolutely nothing to worry about and is as detrimental to your FET as a broken finger nail  

Good luck honey x x x


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you cloudy and gold bunny.

I went to the gp but not very helpful. I take the last pill tomorrow so as long as AF turns up in the next 3 days I shall be revisiting the clinic during the week. Just really trying not to get my hopes up about when we will be starting.

Good luck to you both

Cx


----------

